# Netgear Driver Won't Uninstall!



## ticklerpickler (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello, I have been assisting someone with reinstalling their drivers for the past couple days, but we can't seem to get past one issue.

The uninstall of the driver, whether it be through CCleaner, Add/Remove Programs, or through the Device manager, always hangs once it reaches the same file: libeay32.dll

She deleted all instances of the file, deleted entries from the registry containing it, and even supplemented her own downloaded libeay32.dll (from another computer on the network)

The adapter in question is the Netgear WG111T.

We can't install new drivers untill we can get rid of the old ones, and now she doesn't have internet because some of the files are missing now through the faulty uninstalls.

I also instructed her to use CCleaner, to no avail.

We also tried all procedures with and without the adapter plugged in.

Any assitance would be appreciated.

She has Windows XP btw.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Give Revo uninstaller a try.


----------



## ticklerpickler (Feb 9, 2010)

The problem has been solved a friend of her's downloaded and used a program by the name of Tuneup Utilities.


----------

